# TFO TiCrX for sale in classified



## boomer21 (Dec 28, 2015)

TFO TiCrX 8wt for sale in the classifieds. Great shape, never fished it, used it a few times in the yard to cast, ended up liking the BVK better.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=18758842#post18758842


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

PM sent


----------



## boomer21 (Dec 28, 2015)

rod sold


----------

